
JSON Schema – Powerful tool for validating the structure of JSON data - dragonsh
https://json-schema.org
======
uberman
We absolutely love this validator!

We use is as a central part of a workflow to validate the returns we get from
internal graphql queries.

Validating the returns for correctness allows a much simpler use of the data
that does not require checks and guards all over the place.

